# Runde Ecken im IE



## Harrrlomberg (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem CSS Tutuial das es Möglich mach Abgerundete Divs ohne grafiken zu erzeugen.

Bei Firefox, K-Melone usw. funktioniert es mit 

```
-moz-border-radius
```

ich habe schon ne Mene Tutorials gefunden wie man Sowas im IE Hinbekommt aber Überall wurden grafiken verwendet und ich will eine ohne grafiken.

LG
Harry


----------



## Tomek_FFM (9. September 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.devwebpro.com/25-rounded-corners-techniques-with-css/


----------



## Harrrlomberg (9. September 2010)

Tomek_FFM hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.devwebpro.com/25-rounded-corners-techniques-with-css/



Das ist genau das nach dem ich NICHT gesucht habe .
Du verweist auf ein Link das man nach 1 Min googlen findet. Das kan ich auch ;-).

Also... Nochma: Ich suche ne deutsche beschreiben die für ie Funktioniert.


----------



## lochefdetut (9. September 2010)

Tomek_FFM hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.devwebpro.com/25-rounded-corners-techniques-with-css/


 

Theme Verfehlt******

Augen einschalten und lesen was der Thearedersteller geschrieben hat und nicht solechen Völlig Sinnfreien Blödsin Posten .......


Ein Radius kan man im IE net ohe ne vs Grafik erzeugen.


----------



## hela (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier gibt es eine deutsche Beschreibung, wenn auch nur kurz: Runde Ecken ohne Bilder.
Ein Generator für solche Boxen (leider nur im 5px-Radius) war im o.g. Link schon dabei: Spiffy Corners.

Funktioniert prima, auch im IE6.


----------

